# Setting up Humminbirds?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I bought a 1996 Starcraft Starcaster 1700 last February, which is my first bass boat. I love the boat, but, the fish finders were lacking. I took full advantage of Tackle Warehouse's Black Friday sale & bought both a Humminbird 597ci HD DI for the console & a 596c HD DI for the bow.

I won't be installing the units on the boat until Spring, but, is there anything else I should know as it pertains to how to route the finders? Do I just connect them straight to the battery?

Thanks in advance fellas!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Direct to the battery is best or to a fuse block connected direct.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I prefer an independent battery for my finders. That way no chance of ignition interference or other aberrations. Be sure to use in-line fuse on positive lead of each finder to the battery.

These units draw very little power so you do not need a full size battery. Myself I use a full size to act as a back up to my main battery.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm probably going to be running 3 batteries next year. I believe the way the boat is set up now, that the fish finders run off of the starting battery.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I run my electronics off of my cranking battery and have 2 batteries just for the trolling motor. I know some guys have interference issues when run like this, but i haven't had and problems.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

H'bird recommends connecting the unit to the starting battery with an inline fuse assembly to protect it. I haven't tried a separate battery, but it seems like something to look at during the off season..


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

One of the reasons I purchased the Humminbird units is because I've read of the excellent service customers have received on this site. I hope I never need it, but, if I do I feel I'll be taken care of. 

Thanks for the suggestions fellas!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I run my 997 on my console from my starting battery and my 1197 on my bow to an independent battery. The 997 has had a couple freeze ups lately when starting the big motor while it's on but i have the power switch on it so i just shut the power off and restart it. Checked the battery last month and found the fluid level was down. Filled it and put a fresh charge on it and didn't have the freeze problem again. Never have a problem with the big screen up front. Took a few DI images with it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Couple from the 997


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I appreciate the images. I can't wait for Spring!


----------

